# Sigma ROX 4, Ride APP



## kingfrett (2. September 2021)

Liebes Sigma-Team,

lange und sehnsüchtig habe ich auf Eure neuen Geräte gewartet und nun gerade versucht den 4.0 einzurichten. Ihr hattet mir hier im Forum versichert, das DC würde voll unterstützt. Offenbar bezieht sich sich das aber nur auf die Auswertungen/Firmwareupdate und nicht auf die Konfiguration, die anscheinend nur über die App möglich ist. Voll unterstützt sieht für mich anders aus.

Und die App, zum einen heißt sie im Playstore Sigma Ride und nicht Ride App, wie überall kommuniziert. Die Kopplung mit meinem Galaxy S21 hat mich jetzt eine knappe Stunde gekostet und funktionierte nur, wenn ich der App erlaube, ständig zu laufen. Nun meine Fragen:

Wie beende ich die App ohne Gewalt?
Versuche ich den ROX über die App zu konfigurieren, bekomme ich nur die Meldung das dies während der Fahrt nicht möglich sei. Ich habe aber kein Training gestartet, sondern das Gerät nur eingeschaltet. Dies lässt sich trotz Neustart Handy+ROX beliebig reproduzieren.
Wie kann ich den ROX konfigurieren, wenn das weder über die App, noch über das DC möglich ist? Am Gerät selbst kann ich außer über das Kurzmenu praktisch nichts konfigurieren. Btw, der Begriff Kurzmenu bedeutet, dass es auch ein volles Menu geben müsste. Dieses wird mir aber weder angeboten, noch ist es auf eine für mich ersichtliche Art erreichbar.

Leute, sowas ist Murks! Das ist ein besserer Fahrradtacho und keine Marsrakete! Warum muss das alles derartig hakelig und kompliziert sein?

Btw, vielleicht solltet Ihr Euch auch überlegen, ob das reine setzen auf Handy-Apps wirklich der richtige Weg ist. Nicht jeder Käufer Eurer Produkte gehört zur Generation xyz die wirklich alles mit dem Handy machen will.

Wenn ich bis Sonntag Abend keine Lösung habe, geht das Gerät zurück.


----------



## Toaster75 (2. September 2021)

Hi @kingfrett  ,

habe den ROX2.0.  Es scheint das Du ausversehen evtl. ein Training gestartet hast, zumindest wäre das die Erklärung für das Kurzmenü. Stoppe das Training und halte die Rechte Taste mal gedrückt. Dann schau ob du ein Menü hast und wie sich die App verhält. Hatte das am Anfang auch.
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (2. September 2021)

Toaster75 schrieb:


> Hi @kingfrett  ,
> 
> habe den ROX2.0.  Es scheint das Du ausversehen evtl. ein Training gestartet hast, zumindest wäre das die Erklärung für das Kurzmenü. Stoppe das Training und halte die Rechte Taste mal gedrückt. Dann schau ob du ein Menü hast und wie sich die App verhält. Hatte das am Anfang auch.
> VG



Hi Toaster, 
(muss da glatt an den damaligen Screensaver denken  )

der Witz ist, dass die App anzeigt, das das Training gestoppt wäre, aber mir trotzdem den Zugriff auf die Konfig verweigert, weil dies während der Fahrt nicht möglich wäre.

Btw, drücke ich die Haupttaste länger, taucht außer "ausschalten?" tatsächlich ein Menu auf. Auswählen kann ich es aber durch keine der Tasten, weil es praktisch sofort wieder verschwindet


----------



## Toaster75 (2. September 2021)

Hi @kingfrett ,

hatte auch ne Eingewöhnungszeit, klappt aber jetzt gut.


kingfrett schrieb:


> der Witz ist, dass die App anzeigt, das das Training gestoppt wäre, aber mir trotzdem den Zugriff auf die Konfig verweigert, weil dies während der Fahrt nicht möglich wäre.


Ok wenn es gestoppt ist, dann beende dieses  in dem Du Taste rechts gedrückt hältst, Bis Reset&speichern und es beeped. Jetzt sollte die App nutzbar sein.



kingfrett schrieb:


> Btw, drücke ich die Haupttaste länger, taucht außer "ausschalten?" tatsächlich ein Menu auf. Auswählen kann ich es aber durch keine der Tasten, weil es praktisch sofort wieder verschwindet


Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg...Taste gedrückt halten bis ausschalten da steht und nun die rechte Taste drücken und du Bist quasi schon im Menü.


----------



## kingfrett (3. September 2021)

Toaster75 schrieb:


> Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg...Taste gedrückt halten bis ausschalten da steht und nun die rechte Taste drücken und du Bist quasi schon im Menü.


Nope, funktioniert nicht. Wird kurz angezeigt und springt dann wieder zurück.


----------



## hellmichel (3. September 2021)

Du musst die rechte Taste gedrückt halten bis gespeichert da steht. Also wenn die Frage nach dem Speichern kommt, einfach die rechte Taste weiterhin gedrückt halten.


----------



## kingfrett (4. September 2021)

hellmichel schrieb:


> Du musst die rechte Taste gedrückt halten bis gespeichert da steht. Also wenn die Frage nach dem Speichern kommt, einfach die rechte Taste weiterhin gedrückt halten.


Thanx, so konnte ich zumindest das virtuell laufende Training tatsächlich beenden und kann jetzt über die App Einstellungen vornehmen. Ins Menu auf dem Gerät selbst komme ich aber nach wie vor nicht.

Btw, die zwanghaft laufende App leert den Akku meines S21 stündlich um 2%. Wieso muss die ständig laufen? Ich brauche sie nur ein paar Mal die Woche?


----------



## hellmichel (4. September 2021)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Beim IPhone ist das nicht so. Wenn du in das Menü willst, mach das im Haus. Sobald du im Freien bist und der Computer eine Bewegung erkennt kommst du nicht mehr ins Menü.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. September 2021)

Hallo @kingfrett, 



Um ins Menü des ROX 4 zu gelangen, musst du die untere Taste für circa 10 Sekunden gedrückt halten. Als erste wird dir immer "Ausschalten?" angezeigt, jetzt kannst du durch drücken der Linken / Rechten Taste durchs Menü im ROX 4 navigieren.

Die Bluetooth Verbindung zum ROX 4 muss nicht dauerhaft laufen, wenn du dich nicht navigieren lassen möchtest. Zum Synchronisieren des ROX 4 mit der RIDE APP reicht es auch nach der Aufzeichnung deiner Aktivität kurz die Bluetooth Verbindung zum Gerät zu erstellen, dass die Daten übertragen werden können.

Liebe Grüße und einen guten Wochenstart euch allen
Benjamin


----------



## kingfrett (6. September 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17648915"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @kingfrett,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin Benjamin,
der Menupunkt Menu wird mir ja angezeigt, aber im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Unterpunkten verschwindet er sofort wieder, oder es springt zum nächsten Punkt wenn ich versuche ihn auszuwählen.

Zur App, BT war nicht das Thema, sondern das vollständige beenden der App. Wozu soll eine App, die ich max 2-3 Mal die Woche brauche, 24/7 laufen?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. September 2021)

Hallo @kingfrett , 

du hast eine PN von uns in deinen Nachrichten.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoopi (3. Oktober 2021)

Moin, ich habe mir auch mal den ROX 4.0 gegönnt. Wenn ich jetzt starten möchte, verbindet sich das Smartphone nicht mit dem ROX. Beim ROX kommt die Meldung Pairing fehlgeschlagen und das Handy sucht sich nen Wolf. Als ich den ROX neu hatte funktionierte es zuerst. Aber Komoot habe ich nie zum Laufen gebracht. Jemand ne Idee oder evtl ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 
MfG Schoopi


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. Oktober 2021)

Hallo @schoopi , 

du hast eine PN von uns in deinem Postfach.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Skyhanz (15. Oktober 2021)

hallo zusammen,
habe ähnliche Probleme. Hatte es eingerichtet, es lief. Aber Komoot die navigationsanweisungen gingen nicht. (Musste in Komoot noch verbinden, habe ich niergens bei Sigma gelesen, aber doch bei Komoot gefunden).
Aber, jetzt geht gar nicht mehr, ROX4 sagt Verbindung Smartphone okay, aber die App sagt keine Verbindung. Reset vom Gerät, App neu installiert (da wundert mich auch, dass sie sofort alle Einstellungen wieder hat), aber gesamt hilft nix.
Weiß einer noch Rat?

ist jetzt das zweite Sigma gerät, wo ich mich richtig rumärgere, weil es nicht läuft. Für das Geld kann ich dann auch billigsten China Schrott nehmen… bin gerade richtig verärgert über das Gerät


----------



## schoopi (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe ne PN bekommen mit einer detaillierten Anleitung, wie man erst alles zurück setzt und dann neu koppelt. Das hat dann nach zwei  Versuchen geklappt. Jetzt koppelt er sich auch problemlos automatisch, wenn er aus war etc. Der Komoot-Test steht bei mir erst morgen an. Bin schon gespannt.
Du bekommst mit Sicherheit auch kurzfristig Hilfe vom Support. Das ging wirklich schnell.
Mfg Schoopi


----------



## Dan4 (21. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

mein Rox 4 synchronisiert sich zu Tode!! Nach der letzten Tour funktioniert es nicht mehr. Habe dem Tacho entkoppelt und wieder gekoppelt nach Sigma Anweisung ohne Erfolg
Lg


----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. Oktober 2021)

Skyhanz schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> habe ähnliche Probleme. Hatte es eingerichtet, es lief. Aber Komoot die navigationsanweisungen gingen nicht. (Musste in Komoot noch verbinden, habe ich niergens bei Sigma gelesen, aber doch bei Komoot gefunden).
> Aber, jetzt geht gar nicht mehr, ROX4 sagt Verbindung Smartphone okay, aber die App sagt keine Verbindung. Reset vom Gerät, App neu installiert (da wundert mich auch, dass sie sofort alle Einstellungen wieder hat), aber gesamt hilft nix.
> Weiß einer noch Rat?
> ...


Hallo @Skyhanz ,

bitte lösen einmal alle Verbindungen zwischen ROX 4.0, RIDE APP und deinem Smartphone. Danach versuche das Pairing erneut durchzuführen, jedoch bitte nur direkt über die SIGMA RIDE APP und nicht über das Bluetooth Einstellungsmenü deines Smartphones. In unseren FAQ ist diese Fehlerbehebung nochmals exakt beschrieben.

Anbei der Link https://rox.sigmasport.com/de/produkt/ride-app/?tab=service#resource_1964_12628

Bei der Nutzung von Komoot gilt zu beachten das du dir in deinem bevorzugten SPORTPROFIL des ROX 4.0 unter Trainingsansichten die „Abbiegehinweise“ auf dem ROX 4.0 anzeigen lässt. Diese kannst du mit der SIGMA RIDE APP einstellen. Nur so können Navigationshinweise auf dem ROX 4.0 angezeigt werden.

In der Komoot App muss in den Verbindungseinstellung unter „Bluetooth Connect „die Verbindung zum ROX 4.0 hergestellt werden.

Des Weiteren muss die SIGMA RIDE APP bei der Nutzung der Komoot App bezüglich Navigation im Hintergrund auf deinem Smartphone immer geöffnet bleiben. Nur dann können Navigationshinweise an den ROX 4.0 übertragen werden. Es gibt Smartphones, welche die SIGMA RIDE APP schließen, wenn der Nutzer die Komoot App öffnet. Dann müsstest du in deinen Einstellungen des Smartphones die Hintergrundnutzung der RIDE APP erlauben.

Probiere bitte nochmals die Nutzung der Komoot Navigation auf deinem ROX 4.0.

Liebe Grüße

Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. Oktober 2021)

Hallo @Dan4,

vielen Dank für deinen Post.

Wir würden dich bitten deinen ROX 4.0 auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück zu setzten.

Prüfe bitte, ob du die neueste FW (1.04) auf den ROX 4.0 installiert hast.

Stelle bitte sicher, dass an deinem Smartphone die Bluetooth-Verbindung aktiv ist.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Dan4 (22. Oktober 2021)

Hi Steffen

bt aktiv, FW1.04, reset durchgeführt leider bricht der Rox Kopplung nach 3-5sec ab 🤨 Verbindung mit Software nicht möglich 
Lg


----------



## SIGMA-Support (25. Oktober 2021)

Hallo @Dan4 ,

gerne möchten wir uns deinen ROX 4.0 technisch im Detail anschauen und bitten dich daher uns diesen an die nachfolgende Anschrift einzusenden:

*Anschrift:*

SIGMA-ELEKTRO GmbH
Service Abteilung // Zu Händen Steffen
Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15
67433 Neustadt
Vermerke bitte auf dem Anschreiben, dass wir bereits über das mtb-news Forum in Kontakt stehen und deinen Usernamen.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Skyhanz (31. Oktober 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17730612"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Skyhanz ,
> 
> bitte lösen einmal alle Verbindungen zwischen ROX 4.0, RIDE APP und deinem Smartphone. Danach versuche das Pairing erneut durchzuführen, jedoch bitte nur direkt über die SIGMA RIDE APP und nicht über das Bluetooth Einstellungsmenü deines Smartphones. In unseren FAQ ist diese Fehlerbehebung nochmals exakt beschrieben.
> 
> ...


Hallo.

Mit den Anweisungen ist mir bekannt, die Ansicht habe ich passen eingestellt.
Problem ist aber: wenn ich Versucht habe, Komoot zu verbinden (in der Komoot App) dann bekomme ich GAR KEINE Verbindung mehr zwischen der Rox 4.0 und der Sigma Ride app, selbst wenn Komoot dann wieder raus nehme.

Dies Verbindung zwischen Smartphone und Rox 4 baut sich sowieso nie zuverlässig auf. Zur Zeit geht Mal wieder gar nichts, obwohl ich Komoot schon gar nicht mehr Versuche, zu nutzen. Die Rox verbindet sich zwar sofort mit dem Herzfrequenz Sensor, GPS ist sehr sehr schnell da... Aber die Smartphone Verbindung ist dann wieder Fehlanzeige.
Wenn ich jetzt 1-2 Tage warte geht es wieder. 
Liegt es am Android Betriebssystem? (Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 Pro mit Android ..).
Oder macht einfach die Rox 4 solche unnötigen Probleme? 

Finde es wirklich super, dass ihr hier versucht zu helfen, wirklich!
Aber langsam bin ich von Sigma enttäuscht. Ich gebe dem Gerät noch 1 Woche, wenn ich es bis dahin nicht einigermaßen zuverlässig an's laufen bekomme, geht's zurück und dann gibt's nie wieder was von Sigma.


----------



## Skyhanz (31. Oktober 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17730612"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Skyhanz ,
> 
> bitte lösen einmal alle Verbindungen zwischen ROX 4.0, RIDE APP und deinem Smartphone. Danach versuche das Pairing erneut durchzuführen, jedoch bitte nur direkt über die SIGMA RIDE APP und nicht über das Bluetooth Einstellungsmenü deines Smartphones. In unseren FAQ ist diese Fehlerbehebung nochmals exakt beschrieben.
> 
> ...


Hallo, vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Mit den Einstellungen zu den Trainingsansichten, damit die Navigationsanweisung angezeigt werden, ist mir bekannt.

Mein Problem ist: Habe ich die Sigma Ride app mit der Rox 4 verbunden (was sowieso schon nur in 50% der Fälle klappt) und ich dann in Komoot die Sigma Sache verknüpfen will, verliert er die Verbindung zwischen Sigma Ride app und der Rox und lässt sich nicht mehr herstellen. Egal was ich mache. Da hilft nur 1-2 Tage warten.

Aber, was sowieso allgemein ein Problem ist, ist AUCH (nichr nur und nicht nur das Komoot Problem) das die Verbindung sehr sehr unzuverlässig zwischen Smartphone/Sigma Ride app und der Rox hergestellt werden kann.
Jetzt gerade geht mal wieder gar nichts. 

Finde es wirklich super, das ihr, Sigma, euch hier befindet und helfen wollt, wirklich!
Aber so macht das Gerät 100x mehr frust als Spaß oder was angenehm. 
Sollte es bald nicht irgendwie verlässlich laufen, geht es zurück und es gibt nie wieder n Gerät von Sigma, da es nicht das erste ist, was mich frustriert!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (2. November 2021)

Hallo @Skyhanz,

auch dich möchten wir bitten, uns deinen ROX 4.0 zur technischen Prüfung einzusenden.

Verwende bitte die nachfolgende Anschrift für die Einsendung:

*Anschrift:*


SIGMA-ELEKTRO GmbH
Service Abteilung // Zu Händen Steffen
Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15
67433 Neustadt
Vermerke bitte auf dem Anschreiben, dass wir bereits über das mtb-news Forum in Kontakt stehen und deinen Usernamen.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Skyhanz (8. November 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17750544"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Skyhanz,
> 
> auch dich möchten wir bitten, uns deinen ROX 4.0 zur technischen Prüfung einzusenden.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

entschuldigen Sie die späte Rückmeldung.
Werde es diese Woche fertig machen und Ihnen zusenden.

Werde im Schreiben auch nochmal erläutern, welche Probleme ich genau da habe.
Vielen Dank,
MfG


----------



## Tachykard (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo, ich habe seit ein paar Tagen den Rox 4.0 mit Cadence, Speed und Brustgurt. 
Einrichtung und Funktion haben soweit ganz gut geklappt. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass zum einen die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit während der Fahrt auf dem Rox Display nicht stimmt (per GPS nehme ich an). Die erscheint mir grundsätzlich zu langsam. In der Trainingsauswertung der App scheint es dann aber korrekt erfasst zu sein inkl. Höchstgeschwindigkeit etc.
Dafür stimmt zum anderen die Uhrzeit des Trainings unter "Aktivitäten" in der App nicht mal annähernd. Firmware ist aktualisiert. Kann das so jemand bestätigen bzw. hat jemand eine Lösung parat? 

MfG Daniel


----------



## Rolli2609 (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
 du schreibst, du hast einen Speedsensor, nimmst aber an, das die Geschwindigkeit vom GPS kommt...?! 
das müsstest du natürlich erstmal genau wissen...

(Speed vom GPS hinkt zB beim Beschleunigen immer etwas hinterher, ist aber alles in allem genau genug.
zumindest bei freiem Blick zum Himmel.)

zeigt das Gerät eine Geschwindigkeit an, wenn du das Laufrad mit dem Sensor im Stand anhebst und andrehst?
wenn ja, dann ist der Speedsensor verbunden, und die Geschwindigkeit kommt von diesem, denn er hat Vorrang vor GPS.
dann wäre noch möglich, das die Radgrösse bzw der Abrollumfang falsch eingestellt ist. 

liefert der Sensor nix ans Gerät ist er nicht verbunden; ggf diese Prozedur wiederholen.
möglich wäre auch, das sich eine Isolierfolie noch an der Knopfzelle befindet. 


zur Sache mit der Zeit: ich habe das Gerät nicht, aber ich vermute, das die letzte Aktivität nicht "richtig" beendet wurde.
 könnte das vielleicht sein?
 denn dann wird kein aktueller Zeitstempel gesetzt für die neue Fahrt...


----------



## Tachykard (26. Januar 2022)

Der Geschwindigkeits-Sensor ist per ANT+ verbunden und es wird mit angehoben Rad eine Geschwindigkeit angezeigt. Ich meine ich hätte mal gelesen, dass GPS Messung bevorzugt wird. Der Radumfang steht bei 28Zoll, habe ich aber nicht selbst eingestellt, war so drin. Und in der Trainingsauswertung kommt die Geschwindigkeit ja auch hin, aber bei längerer Bergabfahrt stimmt es auf dem Display eben nicht. Angezeigt wurde im konkreten Fall ca 33kmh, real und in der Auswertung ging es über 40kmh, bei freiem Himmel etc.
Ich habe die Trainings jeweils am Ende mit dem unteren Knopf gestoppt und mit dem rechten gespeichert. Uhrzeit und Datum im Tacho sind korrekt, trotzdem stimmt das Datum aber überhaupt nicht die Uhrzeit des Trainings in der Aktivitätenliste der Ride App


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toaster75 (26. Januar 2022)

Hallo @Tachykard ,
generell gilt bei GPS Geräten, ist ein Geschwindkeitssensor verbunden + aktiv, so wird dieser präferiert, da dieser ja viel genauer (z.B. Wald, Unterführung, Tunnel,...) ist als GPS. Entscheidend ist aber, wie @Rolli2609 geschrieben hat, dass der Radumfang auch korrekt eingestellt ist. Check mal ob 28Zoll wirklich stimmen.


----------



## Rolli2609 (26. Januar 2022)

Toaster75 schrieb:


> ist ein Geschwindkeitssensor verbunden + aktiv, so wird dieser präferiert


so ist es. alles andere würde keinen Sinn machen. da müsste ich ja GPS deakt. um einen Geschw.- Sensor nutzen zu können. wenn alles passt, ist der Sensor überaus genau und unabhängig von irgendwelchen Umständen, die die GPS Messung mehr oder weniger beeinflussen.









						Fahrradcomputer einstellen Tabelle - Sigma Radumfang Tabelle
					

Mit dieser Tabelle hast du alle Größen schnell im Blick und kannst deinen Fahrradcomputer bequem einstellen. Sigma, VOD, etc. Jetzt Radumfang einstellen




					www.biketacho.de
				




solche Tabellen gibt es massenweise im Internetz, hier eine davon. für eine genaue Messung sollte es schon passen, aber du musst keine Wissenschaft draus machen. habs mal ausgerechnet: selbst wenn du 10 mm beim Abrollumfang falsch liegst, sind das auf 100 km nur wenige 100 m Abweichung un im Speed auch nur 1-2 zehntel km/h.

- da das Gerät noch nicht alt sein kann, glaub ich nicht an die Knopfzelle als Fehlerquelle, dennoch, um sicher zu sein, mal prüfen/ bzw mal ne neue rein. wichtig: keine NoName!

- wenn alles nix hilft. entferne den Sensor mal vom Bike, zeichne mal mit GPS auf und guck, was sich ändert....

- keine generelle Aussage, aber magnetlose Speedsensoren sind nicht so zuverlässig wie solche mit Magnet. 
ist dein Sensor magnetlos? ich hatte mal einen probiert. um Längen schlechter als GPS Messung. die Anzeige war sehr sprunghaft und unplausibel. sie zählen die Umdrehungen in Bezugnahme ihrer Position im Erdmagnetfeld. das ist wohl fehlerbehaftet, auf Grund der recht kleinen Kreisbahn. von Problemen bei Erschütterungen und elektrom. Feldern ganz zu schweigen. das ist meine Erfahrung. hab mir dann den geholt:



			https://www.amazon.de/Sigma-Sport-Zubeh%C3%B6r-Geschwindigkeits-Standard/dp/B00G8QJ7BI/ref=sr_1_2?crid=21CW9I4J6ESU6&keywords=sigma+speed+sensor&qid=1643194778&sprefix=sigma+speed%2Caps%2C292&sr=8-2
		


es gibt auch Kombi Sensoren (Speed und TF) 








						R2 Duo Combo Geschwindigkeits- und Trittfrequenzsender | ROSE Bikes
					

Das unverzichtbare Duo für deinen persönlichen Erfolg. Deine aktuelle




					www.rosebikes.de
				




wenn du richtig beendet hast, fällt mir jetzt bez. des Zeitproblems auch nicht mehr ein. 
du kannst hier direkt in diesem Forum/ hier im Thread direkt die Sigma Leute ansprechen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (26. Januar 2022)

Tachykard schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe seit ein paar Tagen den Rox 4.0 mit Cadence, Speed und Brustgurt.
> Einrichtung und Funktion haben soweit ganz gut geklappt. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass zum einen die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit während der Fahrt auf dem Rox Display nicht stimmt (per GPS nehme ich an). Die erscheint mir grundsätzlich zu langsam. In der Trainingsauswertung der App scheint es dann aber korrekt erfasst zu sein inkl. Höchstgeschwindigkeit etc.
> Dafür stimmt zum anderen die Uhrzeit des Trainings unter "Aktivitäten" in der App nicht mal annähernd. Firmware ist aktualisiert. Kann das so jemand bestätigen bzw. hat jemand eine Lösung parat?
> 
> MfG Daniel



Hallo @Tachykard , 

sobald ein Sensor mit dem ROX 4.0 verbunden ist, werden die Anzeige Werte immer vom Sensor übernommen. Zu beachten gilt das in diesen Magnetless Sensoren Beschleunigungssensoren verbaut sind welche selbstverständlich jegliche Erschütterung messen und an den ROX 4.0 dementsprechend weitergeben. Daher kann es leider vorkommen das bei zu vielen Erschütterungen des Sensors kleiner Speed Peaks dir kurzzeitig anzeigt werden. Welche jedoch keinen wirklichen Einfluss auf deine Trainingsauswertungen haben.

Bezüglich Uhrzeit gilt zu beachten das deine Aktivität erst an dem Tag oder zu der Uhrzeit der Aufzeichnung von dir gestartet wird da dir sonst diese als Falsches Startdatum / Uhrzeit ausgegeben wird.

Wenn du das Gerät einschaltest und oben im Kreis ein STOP Symbol zusehen ist, dann ist noch eine Trainingseinheit geöffnet. Diese musst du zunächst resetten, sonst hast du die falschen Uhrzeiten oder das falsche Datum in dieser Aktivität .

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Tachykard (26. Januar 2022)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support,

Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, wäre es wohl ganz ehrlich nicht das Sensor Set geworden. Ich hatte mich nicht mit den Eigenarten von Magnetless Sensoren auseinander gesetzt. 
Ich hab natürlich nicht ständig auf den Tacho geschielt, aber ich bilde mir ein, dass bergab (Straße) nie der Speed angezeigt wurde (V-Max) wie dann in der App.
Wie kann ich denn den Radumfang exakt einstellen? Ich finde diese zerstückelte Anleitung auf der Sigma Seite absolut unpraktisch... Hab zu der Einstellung bis jetzt nichts gefunden. Es ist zwar ein 28" Gravel aber evtl. geht's ja genauer.


----------



## Toaster75 (26. Januar 2022)

Hallo @Tachykard , schau mal auf Deinen Reifen, dann weißt Du welches Maß dieser hat. Wenn es ein Gravel Bike ist, würde ich vermuteten es ist z.B: 700C x 38. Dann schau in die Tabelle wie @Rolli2609 verlinkt hat und anhand des Reifentyp  siehst du den Umfang in mm und stellst diesen am Gerät ein.
Du kannst natürlich auch anhand des Maßbandes den Reifen abrollen und so den genaue Umfang in "mm" bestimmen...aber ob man es so genau braucht.


----------



## Tachykard (26. Januar 2022)

Toaster75 schrieb:


> Hallo @Tachykard , schau mal auf Deinen Reifen, dann weißt Du welches Maß dieser hat. Wenn es ein Gravel Bike ist, würde ich vermuteten es ist z.B: 700C x 38. Dann schau in die Tabelle wie @Rolli2609 verlinkt hat und anhand des Reifentyp  siehst du den Umfang in mm und stellst diesen am Gerät ein.
> Du kannst natürlich auch anhand des Maßbandes den Reifen abrollen und so den genaue Umfang in "mm" bestimmen...aber ob man es so genau braucht.


Wie ich an den Umfang komme war mir schon klar 😄 aber ich finde es nicht in der bzw. den Anleitungen und nicht im Menü des Rox wie der einzustellen ist


----------



## Toaster75 (26. Januar 2022)

Tachykard schrieb:


> Wie ich an den Umfang komme war mir schon klar 😄 aber ich finde es nicht in der bzw. den Anleitungen und nicht im Menü des Rox wie der einzustellen ist


Naja...das war nicht so ersichtlich. ;-)
Bei meinem Rox11.1 stelle ich Umfang über die RideApp ein. (Einstellung - Gerät- Sportprofil-Umfang). Vermute das könnte ähnlich sein.


----------



## Rolli2609 (26. Januar 2022)

ja, genau. ist ganz easy. hab auch den 11.1, da geht es zus. auch ohne App. vermutlich ist da auch beim 4.0 so. 
Am Gerät: _Einstellungen- Profile- Radumfang- "manuell" auswählen (weil genauer) und mm Wert eingeben._

beachte auch, das du für jedes Profil einen anderen Wert ein geben kannst.
wenn du zB ein Profil mit 26 Zoll und eins mit 28 Zoll hast, musst du bei Fahrtbeginn das richtige wählen.


Tachykard schrieb:


> wäre es wohl ganz ehrlich nicht das Sensor Set geworden.


halb so schlimm. magnetlos für Speed würde ich zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt empfehlen, aber für Kadenz absolut ok. hab am Sommerrenner einen magnetless für Kadenz, der liefert einwandfreie Werte. und das ist ein absoluter No Name Billigheimer. 
wichtig ist nur, das er nicht zu nahe am Zentrum ist.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. Januar 2022)

Tachykard schrieb:


> Hallo @SIGMA-Support,
> 
> Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, wäre es wohl ganz ehrlich nicht das Sensor Set geworden. Ich hatte mich nicht mit den Eigenarten von Magnetless Sensoren auseinander gesetzt.
> Ich hab natürlich nicht ständig auf den Tacho geschielt, aber ich bilde mir ein, dass bergab (Straße) nie der Speed angezeigt wurde (V-Max) wie dann in der App.
> Wie kann ich denn den Radumfang exakt einstellen? Ich finde diese zerstückelte Anleitung auf der Sigma Seite absolut unpraktisch... Hab zu der Einstellung bis jetzt nichts gefunden. Es ist zwar ein 28" Gravel aber evtl. geht's ja genauer.



Hallo @Tachykard , 

Die Einstellung des Reifenumfanges kannst du direkt über den ROX 4.0 vornehmen. Dazu öffnen bitte das Menü im ROX 4.0. Nun gehe bitte zu Einstellungen jetzt öffne bitte den Menüpunkt Gerät. In dieser Menüebene findest du den Punkt Radumfang. Hier kannst du zwischen den gängigsten vordefinierten Radzollgrößen oder auch der Manuellen Eingabe der mm deines Radumfanges wählen.

Aber auch über die RIDE APP kannst du die Einstellung deines Radumfanges vornehmen. Bitte verbinde dazu dein ROX mit der RIDE APP. Nun öffnen die Einstellungen in der RIDE APP . Tippe / klicke auf den Mittig dir angezeigten ROX. Jetzt siehst du ein Menü. Hier öffnen bitte den Menüpunkt Sportprofile. Wähle jetzt das Sportprofil aus, indem du den Radumfang hinterlegen möchtest. Jetzt öffnet sich eine Menüebene in dieser du ganz unten die Option der Radeinstellung findest. Auch hier hast du die Auswahl zwischen den gängigsten Radumfängen oder einer Manuellen Eingabe in mm.

Anbei auch noch mal der Link zu unserem Handbuch auf unserer Homepage 
https://rox.sigmasport.com/de/produ...waAi_4EALw_wcB&tab=service#resource_1963_7947

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tachykard (27. Januar 2022)

Okay, danke. Bis zur Einstellung auf 28" bin ich gekommen, hab es aber nicht geschnallt dass da auch in mm eingestellt werden kann. 
Aber die Sache mit der Uhrzeit vom Training ist mir noch suspekt. Ich habe das Training gestoppt und gespeichert und die App anschließend über "Service beenden" geschlossen und die Fahrt war um ca. 17 Uhr, netto die angezeigten knapp 20 Min. Da ergibt die Uhrzeit 09:02 überhaupt keinen Sinn. Und die Fahrt am 23.01. war morgens um ca. 9:00 Uhr und nicht um 17:30. 🤔


----------



## TaunusMTBler (13. Februar 2022)

Hi, ich bin nun auch bereits einige Monate Nutzer des Rox 4.0 und super zufrieden damit. 

Heute gab es allerdings erstmalig ein Synchronisationproblem zwischen der Ride-App und dem Rox. Mein iPhone hatte einen Aussetzer, der zwischenzeitlich behoben werden konnten.

Leider wurde die letzte Fahrt durch den Aussetzer nicht vom Rox auf die Ride-App synchronisiert. Wenn ich den Rox am Rechner anschliesse, ist die Fahrt durchaus aufgezeichnet, aber die Ride-App liest sie nicht mehr.

Weiss jemand, wie ich die Fahrt vielleicht zumindest auf die Sigma-Data-Cloud bringe?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. Februar 2022)

Hallo @TaunusMTBler, 


Grundsätzlich kannst du nicht synchronisierte Aktivitäten immer wieder erneut synchronisieren. 
Dazu gehe bitte wie folgt vor:

Schließe bitte deinen ROX 4.0 per USB-C Kabel an deinen Computer an. 
Öffne deinen ROX 4.0 über den USB -Massenspeicher (Windows Explorer, Apple Finder) 
Dort findest du verschiedene Ordner vor. 
Bitte öffnen den Ordner " Aktivities" nun siehst du einen Ordner "Activities_synced" dort befindet sich vermutlich die Aktivität, welche du nicht synchronisieren konntest. 
Bitte kopiere diese wieder in den Ordner "Activities". 
Werfe bitte den ROX 4.0 über USB-Massenspeicher wieder aus. 
Verbinde deinen ROX 4.0 erneut mit der RIDE APP nun sollte die erneute Synchronisierung dieser Aktivität zur RIDE APP stattfinden. 
Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## TaunusMTBler (14. Februar 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17932524"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @TaunusMTBler,
> 
> 
> Grundsätzlich kannst du nicht synchronisierte Aktivitäten immer wieder erneut synchronisieren.
> ...


Hallo Benjamin, das hatte sich mit Deiner Anleitung in weniger als einer Minute erledigt. 
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Robertstrance (2. März 2022)

Liebes Sigma-Team,

Seit einigen Tagen bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Sigma Rox 4.0 GPS.

Ein wirklich tolles Gerät und vor allem auch für ältere Leute hervorragend abzulesen.

Nun zu meinem Problem, ich habe den Rox 4.0 mit meinem E-Bike Giant Trance e+ Pro 2020 via Ant+ verbunden. Der Rox erkennt sofort das E-Bike und alles funktioniert soweit gut, NUR die Tageskilometer zählt der Rox 4.0 mit dem Faktor 4. Soll heißen ich fahre real 20 Kilometer und der Rox zeigt ca. 80 Kilometer an. Die Geschwindigkeit wird aber korrekt angezeigt und auch die Gesamtkilometer wird korrekt aufaddiert.

Was mache ich falsch? Oder vielleicht habt ihr eine Lösung für mich.

Die neueste Firmware wurde bei der ersten Installation bereits eingespielt.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus und viele Grüße aus München

Robert


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. März 2022)

Robertstrance schrieb:


> Liebes Sigma-Team,
> 
> Seit einigen Tagen bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Sigma Rox 4.0 GPS.
> 
> ...



Hallo @Robertstrance, 
vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. 

Ich gebe deine Fehlerbeschreibung zur Überprüfung an unser Entwicklerteam weiter.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robertstrance (3. März 2022)

Dankeschön…


----------



## LaCarolina (26. März 2022)

Hi, hab den Rox 4.0 seit ca. 4 Monaten und hatte heute die Meldung "Speicher fast voll". Hab dann nach der Tour über die App versucht den Speicher zurückzusetzen, was nicht funktioniert hat; es wurden angezeit "korrekt zurückgesetzt", aber der Speicher erschien immer noch mit 90% voll.
Grad noch mal angeschaltet, auf einmal war der Speicher leer. Irgendwo hakt es da wohl noch.
Schön wäre es gewesen, wenn die Daten sich einfach überschreiben würden.

@Robertstrance 
Ich hab meinen Rox auch mit einem Giant verbunden, das klappt einwandfrei. Hast du Dein bike vielleicht getuned oder einen weiteren Magneten dran??


----------



## Robertstrance (26. März 2022)

Hallo LaCarolina,

Nein kein Tuning und auch kein weiterer Sensor…wäre halt toll wenn der ROX über die Ride Controll funktionieren würde um mehr Akkulaufzeit zu generieren. GPS brauch ich sehr selten…

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Tipps

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## DerBresi (3. April 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein problem mit dem Rox 4 und mehrer sensoren und bzw zwei fahrädern, dazu kommt auch noch das der tachso auch noch bpm anzeigt obwohl ich den Herzfrequenzmesser nich um habe oder der ant+ sensor in der nähe wäre, es gibt auch keine connect meldung.

um das problem zu beheben mus ich nach jeder dritten radfahrt. voll reset plus firmware update

ein bild vom tach nach dem einschalten, da habe ich gleich puls im warsten sinne des wortes. mit dem alten Rox 10 wo der akku nicht mehr so gut tut, funktionerien alle sensoren einwandfrei.





hat das auch jemand ? firmware is 1.13


----------



## Robertstrance (3. April 2022)

Hallo DerBresi,

du kannst die Ansicht selber einstellen was er dir anzeigen soll. Lediglich Uhrzeit und Geschwindigkeit ist fest eingestellt.

Viele Grüße 

Robert


----------



## DerBresi (3. April 2022)

Robertstrance schrieb:


> Hallo DerBresi,
> 
> du kannst die Ansicht selber einstellen was er dir anzeigen soll. Lediglich Uhrzeit und Geschwindigkeit ist fest eingestellt.
> 
> ...


Hi Robert,

ja das weis ich habe das teil seid november letzten jahres im betrieb das phenomen habe ich jetzt seid rund einem monat, batterien habe ich in allen sensoren getauscht, es wird nichts mehr angezeigt obwohl die sensoren triftfrequenz und speed erkannt werden koppeln geht usw aber es wird ncihts angezeigt und Herzfrequenz bleibt bei 126 stehen, beim rox 10 alles takko, vieleicht liegt es an der firmware version oder vieleicht is das teil eifnach defekt ?

gruß

Daniel


----------



## Robertstrance (3. April 2022)

Servus Daniel,

schade…tja dann tippe ich auch auf Defekt…

viele Grüße 

Robert


----------



## Rolli2609 (4. April 2022)

@DerBresi
hast Du schon mal:

- den anderen Funkstandard probiert? das Gerät kann ja Ant+ und BLE. soll bei dem ein oder anderem schon mal geholfen haben.... 

- gab (angeblich) auch schon Spezialisten, die haben Ant+ und BLE parallel/ gleichzeitig angelernt! und sich gewundert, das es Probleme gibt. (wußte gar nicht, das das überhaupt geht...???)
aber da bei Dir IT Fuzzi steht, hast Du diesen Blödsinn sicher nicht gemacht 

- Sensoren komplett entfernt und nochma neu angelernt .... hätt ich jetzt fast geschrieben, aber ist ja beim Full Reset wohl zwangsläufig dabei


----------



## DerBresi (8. April 2022)

Hi Rolli , danke für die antwort, nein habe keine misch betrieb, nur ANT+.


----------



## Sparky960 (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo alle, ich habe auch ein Problem dieser Kategorie... also erstmal funktionierte alles wunderbar für 3-4 Monate, sowohl der Rox selbst als auch die Ride- und Komoot-Apps. Seit 2-3 Wochen aber geht die Verbindung nicht mehr richtig zwischen Smartphone (in meinem Fall ein Oppo reno 2) und Rox. Die Ride-App trennt sich oft willkürlich, und wenn ich Komoot einzuschalten versuche, kommen ständig und abwechselnd die Meldungen "Komoot verbunden" und "Komoot getrennt". Ich habe die Apps mehrmals de- und wieder installiert, alle Bluetooth-Einstellungen meines Handys durchgecheckt, den Rox resettet und ein anderes Handy ausprobiert, das beide Apps vorher noch nie gesehen hatte. Hat leider alles nichts gebracht.
Gibt es hier noch irgend eine Hoffnung auf Besserung oder muss ich das Gerät umtauschen?

Viele Grüsse

Martin

PS @SIGMA-Support habe den anderen Thread gefunden der besser zum Problem passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBresi (4. Mai 2022)

habe das ganze thema nochmal beobachtet, es sieht so aus als ob das gerät nicht in der lage ist zwischen den ANT+ tritfrequenz und speed zwier räder zu unterscheiden, wo kann ich auswählen wlchem rad die sensoren zugeordnet sind.


----------



## Rolli2609 (4. Mai 2022)

DerBresi schrieb:


> wo kann ich auswählen wlchem rad die sensoren zugeordnet sind.


da brauchst du nichts machen, das Gerät kann ja nur die Signale der Sensoren empfangen und verwenden, die  aktiv sind und in Reichweite. anders gehts ja nicht.
 (die Sensoren befinden sich im Ruhemodus, wenn sich Kurbel und Rad drehen, werden sie aktiv und senden.)

_wichtig ist aber, das der Radumfang im jeweiligen Profil stimmt!_
_zB du fährst 2 Räder, einen Renner und ein MTB.

du hast dann entsprechend diese 2 Profile._
_verbinde das Gerät mit der RideApp/ dem Handy._


_wähle das Profil RR, gehe zum Radumfang und gib hier den Radumfang des Renners ein._
_gehe zurück, und wähle das Profil MTB und gib den Radumfang des MTB ein._
_das ganze geht auch ohne Handy:_
_Menutaste- Einstellungen- Profile (entspr. Profil wählen) zum Radumfang scrollen und Eingabe des Umfangs._

(zum Umfang: hat jetzt mit deiner Frage direkt nix zu tun, aber ich würde eine manuelle Bestimmung des Umfangs vorziehen. von der Genauigkeit +- 5 mm sind auf jeden Fall genau genug.)


----------



## TaunusMTBler (4. Mai 2022)

DerBresi schrieb:


> habe das ganze thema nochmal beobachtet, es sieht so aus als ob das gerät nicht in der lage ist zwischen den ANT+ tritfrequenz und speed zwier räder zu unterscheiden, wo kann ich auswählen wlchem rad die sensoren zugeordnet sind.


Das sehe ich genauso wie DerBresi. 
Gestern installierte ich an mein MTB einen Speedsensor (der erste ist am RR). 
Diesen neuinstallierten findet der ROX auch, sagt allerdings, dass bereits alle Sensorenplätze belegt sind. 
Mir macht es den Eindruck, dass man tatsächlich nur je einen Sensor für Geschwindigkeit, Trittfrequenz und Herzrate dem Gerät zuweisen kann. 

Hat hier jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## DerBresi (4. Mai 2022)

mit firmware 1.12 hat es aber meine ich funktioniert, downgrade geht nicht oder ?


----------



## TaunusMTBler (4. Mai 2022)

Einen Downgrad möchte ich nicht durchführen, da sonst eventuell andere Themen auftreten.
Auf jeden Fall scheint es nicht möglich, mehr als einen Geschwindigkeitssensor zu koppeln. Das ist die erste wirklich relevante Einschränkung an dem Gerät, welche die Nutzung der verschiedenen Sportprofile reduziert bzw. auf Messungen nur auf GPS-Basis ermöglicht, was im Wald und in gebirgigem Gebiet nur bedingt genau ist.


----------



## Sparky960 (4. Mai 2022)

Bei meinem sind aber gleichzeitig ein Dual und ein magnetless Speedsensor gespeichert und es funktioniert.


----------



## Robertstrance (4. Mai 2022)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Speedsensoren? Angeblich sollen die Sensoren nicht genau messen und temporäre Aussetzer bei groben Gelände haben…oder ist das nur bei billigen Chinaprodukten der Fall?

Und ist mit einem Speedsensor die Akkulaufzeit erheblich besser?


----------



## Rolli2609 (4. Mai 2022)

Robertstrance schrieb:


> nur bei billigen Chinaprodukten der Fall?


nein, das was du beschreibst wird nur magnetlosen Speedsensoren nachgesagt. die mit Magnet sind äußerst präzise und zuverlässig und unabhängig von irgendwelchen Störeinflüssen.


Robertstrance schrieb:


> Und ist mit einem Speedsensor die Akkulaufzeit erheblich besser?


nein, eher schlechter. denn es besteht ja eine Funkverbindung. aber praktisch gesehen merkt man das nicht, so wenig macht das aus.


----------



## TaunusMTBler (4. Mai 2022)

Sparky960 schrieb:


> Bei meinem sind aber gleichzeitig ein Dual und ein magnetless Speedsensor gespeichert und es funktioniert.


Kannst du kurz beschreiben, wie Du das konfiguriert hast?
und, hast Du auch ein Herzrate-und ein Trittfrequenzsensor im Einsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaunusMTBler (4. Mai 2022)

Robertstrance schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Speedsensoren? Angeblich sollen die Sensoren nicht genau messen und temporäre Aussetzer bei groben Gelände haben…oder ist das nur bei billigen Chinaprodukten der Fall?
> 
> Und ist mit einem Speedsensor die Akkulaufzeit erheblich besser?


Meine Erfahrung ist, dass der Speedsensor auch auf Unebenheiten stark reagiert. Beim RR ist dies auch auf rauen Farbbahnbeläge der Fall. Zum MTBen empfinde ich den Speedsensor sogar ungeeignet, da die Grschwindigkeit ständig schwankt. Deshalb versuche ich es  nun mit dem Ant+ Magnetsensor.


----------



## Sparky960 (6. Mai 2022)

Sparky960 schrieb:


> Hallo alle, ich habe auch ein Problem dieser Kategorie... also erstmal funktionierte alles wunderbar für 3-4 Monate, sowohl der Rox selbst als auch die Ride- und Komoot-Apps. Seit 2-3 Wochen aber geht die Verbindung nicht mehr richtig zwischen Smartphone (in meinem Fall ein Oppo reno 2) und Rox. Die Ride-App trennt sich oft willkürlich, und wenn ich Komoot einzuschalten versuche, kommen ständig und abwechselnd die Meldungen "Komoot verbunden" und "Komoot getrennt". Ich habe die Apps mehrmals de- und wieder installiert, alle Bluetooth-Einstellungen meines Handys durchgecheckt, den Rox resettet und ein anderes Handy ausprobiert, das beide Apps vorher noch nie gesehen hatte. Hat leider alles nichts gebracht.
> Gibt es hier noch irgend eine Hoffnung auf Besserung oder muss ich das Gerät umtauschen?
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> ...


Nur noch der Vollständigkeit halber, habe das Problem jetzt lösen können indem ich eine ältere Version von Komoot und Sigma Ride installiert habe.


----------



## Robertstrance (10. Mai 2022)

Ganz andere Frage…wie lange hält bei euch  der Akku?? Ich fahre mit GPS bin aber weit, weit weg von den angegebenen 18 Stunden, bei mir ist nach 6-8 Stunden Schluss dann schaltet er sich ab..ist das normal?? Ich fahr keine Strecken wo er sich tot sucht nach einen GPS Signal…von der Akkulaufzeit bin ich echt enttäuscht!


----------



## TaunusMTBler (10. Mai 2022)

Der Akku hält ziemlich lange ( min. 12h), die Anzeige geht allerdings schnell auf einen Balken, was verwirrend ist. Insbesondre da die genau Restladung noch lange hält und in der RideApp auch gut angezeigt wird. 
Bei mir ist GPS auch immer aktiv und min. 2 Sensoren.


----------



## TaunusMTBler (5. Juni 2022)

Mit der neue FW Version 1.22 kann man nun mehrere Speedsensoren in die SensorenListe eintragen. 
Ist jemanden bekannt, ob man nun einen Sensor einem Profil zuweisen kann?


----------



## TaunusMTBler (6. Juni 2022)

TaunusMTBler schrieb:


> Mit der neue FW Version 1.22 kann man nun mehrere Speedsensoren in die SensorenListe eintragen.
> Ist jemanden bekannt, ob man nun einen Sensor einem Profil zuweisen kann?


Nach etwas ausprobieren stellt sich heraus, das der ROX die angeschlossenen Sensoren automatisch verwendet und keine Zuordnung notwendig ist. Sehr schön umgesetzt von Sigma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik4776 (12. Juni 2022)

TaunusMTBler schrieb:


> Nach etwas ausprobieren stellt sich heraus, das der ROX die angeschlossenen Sensoren automatisch verwendet und keine Zuordnung notwendig ist. Sehr schön umgesetzt von Sigma!


Habe eine Frage. Den sigma rox 4.0 gekauft ohne Sensoren und soweit. Daheim alles installiert über die sigma rider app. Soweit alles geklappt. Aber dann am Fahrrad angebracht das Handy auf Bluetooth und GPS gestellt und dann eine Probefahrt. Dabei hat sich der rox 4.0 nicht einmal was angezeigt nur die ganze Zeit auf Null. Was kann ich tun


----------



## Sparky960 (13. Juni 2022)

Maik4776 schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage. Den sigma rox 4.0 gekauft ohne Sensoren und soweit. Daheim alles installiert über die sigma rider app. Soweit alles geklappt. Aber dann am Fahrrad angebracht das Handy auf Bluetooth und GPS gestellt und dann eine Probefahrt. Dabei hat sich der rox 4.0 nicht einmal was angezeigt nur die ganze Zeit auf Null. Was kann ich tun


Hallo Maik, das Training und damit die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige startet erst wenn das GPS des Gerätes selbst läuft (Anzeige im Display). Dann noch das Training starten mit dem unteren Knopf.
Gruss Martin


----------



## Rolli2609 (13. Juni 2022)

Maik4776 schrieb:


> dann am Fahrrad angebracht das Handy auf Bluetooth und GPS gestellt und dann eine Probefahrt.


eine stetige Handy Verbindung zum Rox ist aber nur dann nötig, wenn du eine Komoot Navigation und / oder Nachrichten angezeigt haben willst. 
das nur nebenbei. 

(hat sich jetzt für mich so gelesen, als würdest du glauben das ein Handy für die Funktion des Rox *immer* nötig wäre)


----------



## Alb-Joe (15. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
auf Amazon gibt es aktuell die Sigma Rox 4.0 mit Sensoren für 75 Euro.
Meine Frage: Funktionieren die Sensoren immer und gibt es eine Alternative für unter 80 Euro?
Kann man Strava Segmente auch auf dem Computer beim Fahren sehen oder geht das gar nicht?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!


----------



## Rolli2609 (16. Oktober 2022)

Alb-Joe schrieb:


> auf Amazon gibt es aktuell die Sigma Rox 4.0 mit Sensoren für 75 Euro.
> Meine Frage: Funktionieren die Sensoren immer und gibt es eine Alternative für unter 80 Euro?


Hi, das ist ein guter BC und das P/L passt auch. kommt immer drauf an, was man haben möchte an Funktionen. siehe Link unten

bei diesen magnetlosen Sensoren gehen die Meinungen auseinander. meine Erfahrung ist, das Speedsensoren mit Speichenmagnet plausiblere Werte liefern. 



Alb-Joe schrieb:


> Kann man Strava Segmente auch auf dem Computer beim Fahren sehen oder geht das gar nicht?


das geht gar nicht. (aktuell nicht mal beim Rox 11.1 Evo, was mich etwas wundert.)
 kannst du hier nach lesen:








						ROX 4.0 SIGMA SPORT
					

GPS Bike Computer mit Höhenmessung Der ROX 4.0 GPS unterstützt dich mit seinen mehr als 30 Funktionen und seiner Bedienerfreundlichkeit auf deiner



					sigmasport.com


----------



## Alb-Joe (17. Oktober 2022)

Danke, werde mir den Roc 4.0 kaufen.


----------

